# The clinch



## muaythaifreak (Jul 17, 2004)

What are some of the counters and throws you guys (and gals) have learned for when someone clinches with you?  I'll wait to see if there's any interest in this thread before I add my input.


----------



## Shiro_Ryuu (Sep 12, 2004)

One counter I learned was that if someone grabs the back of your neck is to put your right hand on their right hip so they won't knee you and then to use your left arm to pull down his elbows and then push him against a wall. Another one I learned is to try to get your arms inside of his and grab his neck and knee strike him.


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 1, 2007)

push away their jaw. single them out and go to the side.  and knee. 
its hard if they are stronger than you. im light weight but i spar against guys in heavy weight. so they are always able to push my head down and control me. in this position i block the knees by puttin gmy knee up or grabbing the hits and pull them down with the elbow and take the back.


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 2, 2007)

Gotta go with knees, especially to the ribs.  I've used downward elbow to the thigh to block knee strikes.  When an opponent has a loose clinch, hooks to the body and uppercuts worked well for me and of course some good leg sweeps.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmm... I'd personally rather play the clinch game. But if your opponent is better than you at clinching, the best thing I've been taught to do, is to check their biceps. Its a very simple thing to do, but once you have contact there, you can do any number of things... you can grab for plum, or knee, or elbow, or sweep/throw. Some camps rather grab for the shoulders, but either one will work. :asian:


----------

